
Connected Papers a visual tool for researchers to explore academic papers - sean_the_geek
https://medium.com/connectedpapers/announcing-connected-papers-a-visual-tool-for-researchers-to-find-and-explore-academic-papers-89146a54c7d4
======
jaekash
Ripoff of
[https://tools.wmflabs.org/scholia/work/Q68471881](https://tools.wmflabs.org/scholia/work/Q68471881)

also just use scholia and enrich wikidata.

